# nuggets



## Anonymous (Feb 2, 2008)

hi every one i am new to this refining lark and i was woundering if any one can tell me how to refine nuggets as i have at least 2 oz of i have the gear to melt the gold but after that i havent got a clue what to do 
do i disolve the gold or melt it and add somthing i use a carbon rod to get most of the rubish out ie rock 
is there some one in the uk who is near or in lancashire/mersyside who i can talk to or even visit for help 
ps sorry about spelling but i have probs reading and righting


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 2, 2008)

I would not melt nuggets they are worth more than the gold they contain.

Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Jim 
the nugs that i want to melt are less than 2gms down to 0.1 gms so they are in my opinion not worth trying to sell 
i would rather melt them down and make 1 troy ounce ingots at 99.99 pure and stick them in the bank for old age
the larger nugs i intend to keep (over 1 ounce) as in pic
the rest as you say i could sell but to who?? and for how much ??bullion price ?? more ? less ? i would not have a clue


----------



## allanwcoty (Feb 3, 2008)

That's an interesting nugget. Lots of character. Have you had a gemologist or anybody look at identifying the red crstals for you? Are you mining these or do you get them from somebody else? I wouldn't melt anything but the powder gold. Has to be some jewelers in your area that would pay spot Plus for any of the rest you need to sell, otherwise store as is in safe deposit box till you find one.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 4, 2008)

Any nugget over 3 grains can be sold at a 5 percent premium over london spot over 1 gram 20 percent and larger. Hi character nuggets are worth even more.

I can send you info on a person that buys them.

At a minimum you could sell them on ebay, seems everyone pays good for gold on there. Jewelers inlay even small nuggets and they are worth the time to sell exspecially if you have a supply.

Jim


----------



## ChucknC (Feb 5, 2008)

Don't even try to refine nuggets like that. Crystaline gold like that specimien are worth more as they are than refined.
Chuck


----------



## Buzz (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Goldslinger,

Welcome to the forum.

I live in West Yorkshre, not too far away.
Nice to see new members from the UK join the forum.

Regards
Buzz


----------



## graemeingermany (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi goldslinger
those nuggets of yours would fetch a good price on ebay, Especially because they are natural nuggets, (collectors are freaks)I have a large collection out of New Zealand none over .5 gram and I sold a few to get some extra folding money . they sold at spot + 10% plus postage , 
Include Where they come from and what the minerals area especially that nice red, my friend found a 2 cm slab of quatz with a tiny gold vein running through about 3mm by 10mm and sold it for $50 plus postage from NZ to Denmark....refining is good but natural is better sometimes. once you have an ebay account you can sell in france,germany,italy,spain,us,aus and nz, just to name a few Germany Has heap of nuggets for sale and they all sell about spot, usually well above, I would also be interested in a couple of smaller ones if you do decide to go this route.


----------



## draftinu (Mar 10, 2008)

Goldslinger, I, too, would be interested in a couple of the those nugs. PLMK Thanks, Tim


----------

